# Enco 4 inch Milling ViceTune up



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey Folks

Today I helped a friend out, who, despite my saying "friends don't need to be paid!", wanted to repay my help with this vice:

http://www.use-enco.com/1/1/2714-manual-machine-vises-425-7241.html

Looks nice enough, doesn't look like it had changed much in 15 years since it was purchased.
I would like to work it over and make it the best it can be.  I thought there was discussion somewhere on our site about someone who rebuilt one of these, and tuned it all up.

There is no manual online at Enco for this.
Does anyone know how the clamping mechanism works on this?

Anyone know how to tighten the movable jaw?  I can't see how to get to the gib underneath, and with the jaw loose, it seems to lift IPA little when I grab it and pick it up.  I doubt this is an anglelock vice!  

I have been interested in a good mill vice anyway, should I sell it for a Glacern or something?  My friend wouldn't care.

Thanks folks!


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 26, 2013)

By the way- 

I found this site, but it talks about the FIXED jaw, and my concern is with the MOVABLE jaw.  But this is still a cool page for this thread:

http://rick.sparber.org/Articles/ViseDef/ViDef.htm

Thanks!


Bernie


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 26, 2013)

It looks like a kurt copy, if so tighten the middle screw on the rear of the movable jaw


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Bill!

I also found a site, which I am unsure if I can post due to recent discussion of website postings, that discusses a total rebuild of the vice.  It is on a site called "DocsMachine", with an article called "Reworking a 4" Import Mill Vice".  I wonder if mine is the same as the subject of the article when disassembled?   I'll see...



Bernie


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 26, 2013)

I have that vice. There should be 2 setscrews You have to take the first one out then adjust the second one. Then reinstall the first one to lock it down. You usley have to play wiyh it allitle as when you thghten the lock screw the outher one will turn a tad. I took mine all apart and re ground all parts square just becouse I had access to a surface grinder aat the time.


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 6, 2013)

We have $1200 kurt vises at work, dozens of them, and they ALL need to have the material to be tapped down.  Its the nature of the beast...Tim


----------



## george wilson (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a nice 6" Kurt vise also. It does need the work tapped down with a dead blow hammer in spite of the advertised "no lift" movable jaw. The design is still better than old fashioned vises that do tilt up even more.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks George- I since found a well maintained 4 inch Kurt vice, and there is a pretty dramatic difference between it and the 15-20 year old Enco vise I was referring to here.  Even BEFORE I rebuilt it.  

Now it even has a different feel in the handle, when clamping.  I put the Enco on the big drill press now.  It needed a good vise anyway, since it really has the power to pick 
Up a part and throw it!  Especially when breaking through the end of a hole...

Bernie


----------

